
Text Recognition Simplified. Capture any text from your Mac's screen - twoperkg
https://textsniper.app/
======
twoperkg
Hi HN,

The idea to build TextSniper was born from my personal, trivial use-case. I
was watching a YouTube video tutorial and on the video was a link I needed to
paste into Terminal application. The link was quite long and the only option
was to retype it. Then I thought, would not be great, if I just could draw a
selection around this link on the video and turn it to typed text and then
easily paste anywhere I need. No mistyping and the job is done in seconds.

